

Facebook Home Flagship Phone Discontinued - volandovengo
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/facebook-home-flagship-phone-htc-first-may-be-discontinued

======
DigitalSea
I don't think there was a person in the connected world that didn't see this
coming. The whole Facebook Home Android skin was doomed to fail from the
start, lack of oversight and thought went into the idea which in turn caused
it to fail. People are content using the Facebook app on their mobiles
already, chances are people already own and love their Samsung Galaxies and
iPhone's and don't want to downgrade to a cheap Facebook phone with half the
feature set.

For something like Home to succeed it would need to be bundled with an already
popular phone like the Samsung Galaxy series or iPhone and in a non-intrusive
way and even then, you'd argue that could be called a success. People forget
Myspace tried the same stunt many years ago and that too failed. People don't
want dedicated social media phones, history has proven itself right once more.

